# Pretty rare  Muscle Bike  Buzz Bike 2 t 1



## vastingray (Sep 18, 2020)

I think this one is a pretty rare one


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 18, 2020)

nice.

couldn't have that today, the first kid who crashed while doing wheelies would sue the company and ruin the fun for everybody


----------



## bficklin (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice bike!, tires appear to be original as well....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vastingray (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s been restored I bought it as a basket case for $175 on Craigslist a few years ago just seemed to cool to pass up


----------



## 1motime (Sep 18, 2020)

That thing is great!!  What is it?  Great restoration!  Pop A Wheelie!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2020)

vastingray said:


> It’s been restored I bought it as a basket case for $175 on Craigslist a few years ago just seemed to cool to pass up



Good thing you didn't pass. Really a super rare bike. Any idea what year it is? Really diggin on the moon eyes decal or is that a reflector? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> That thing is great!!  What is it?  Great restoration!  Pop A Wheelie!



A "Wheelie Cool Bike". Razin.


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 21, 2020)

I was wondering about the Mooneyes reflector as well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 21, 2020)

1motime said:


> That thing is great!!  What is it?  Great restoration!  Pop A Wheelie!



It looks to me like a Roadmaster Westpoint by the sprocket and frame style. Really cool wheelie bike. Wish I had one of these when I was a kid in the late 60's-70's. A really neato bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 21, 2020)

vastingray said:


> I think this one is a pretty rare one
> 
> View attachment 1269194
> 
> ...



What does the decal on the chain guard say? Hard to make it out on pix you posted. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 21, 2020)

Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd     | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd    at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Sort of like this?  Is the blue bike original with the wheelie bar?  Or is this a custom build?  Cool bike either way!


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 24, 2020)

Super rare! Beautiful !


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2020)

Had the same bike years ago but it wasn't in that condition. "2 plus 1" I always figured meant 2 bicycle wheels plus the wheelie out back was 1 more.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 24, 2020)

1motime said:


> Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd     | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd    at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



It's FAC-TREE!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 24, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Had the same bike years ago but it wasn't in that condition. "2 plus 1" I always figured meant 2 bicycle wheels plus the wheelie out back was 1 more.



Was yours the same blue color? And what did yours say on the chain guard? It wasn't a Flameout by chance? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Was yours the same blue color? And what did yours say on the chain guard? It wasn't a Flameout by chance? Thanks. Razin.



Same color blue. This was quite awhile ago, but pretty sure the chain guard said "2 + 1".


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 25, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Same color blue. This was quite awhile ago, but pretty sure the chain guard said "2 + 1".



Okay. These are cats ass bikes. Really dig the wheelie back wheel. Thanks for the information.  Razin.


----------



## tim elder (Sep 25, 2020)

Pretty sure this is a Western Flyer 2 + 1, I had the same bike, same color in 69.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 25, 2020)

tim elder said:


> Pretty sure this is a Western Flyer 2 + 1, I had the same bike, same color in 69.



Man, what a lucky kid you were back in the day. Did you get it new or second hand? Still one of the coolest bikes I have ever seen from the sixties.  I was not aware  that Roadmaster built Western Flyers. I have had a couple of West point bikes. The coolest one I ever had was a Wedge 3 speeder that I regret selling. Oh well. Easy come, easy go. Razin.


----------



## vastingray (Oct 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What does the decal on the chain guard say? Hard to make it out on pix you posted. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy. Razin.



It says Buzz Bike 2 t1 on the guard


----------



## vastingray (Oct 1, 2020)

tim elder said:


> Pretty sure this is a Western Flyer 2 + 1, I had the same bike, same color in 69.



Yes that’s what it is


----------



## vastingray (Oct 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd     | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd    at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...





1motime said:


> Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd     | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1970's 100% Original One Owner AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5 Spd    at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2020)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 1276162



That's a very familiar  advertisement that I may have seen back in the day. Do you know what magazine this ad came from? Really COOL stuff. Thanks for sharing
 Enjoy and ride on. P.S. its 2+1.


----------

